# ink



## mistyfranks2 (Nov 2, 2016)

i have a canon mx490 what kind of ink do i need to use to for tee shirts printing


----------



## jurliya (Jan 17, 2017)

In Canon PIXMA MX490 Manual it is very strictly written that always use Canon inks with canon printers because it increase the performance of printer. Now there are different kinds of inks are available for both paper and cloth printing. So you have to google it. Google it and select the ink that is perfect according to your pocket and t-shirt printing needs.


----------



## herokid (Jul 22, 2016)

What printing process will you be doing?
If you are referring to heat transfers, I recommend OEM inks which should be pigment inks if not use pigment inks.

If using just to print film for screen printing, dye ink is okay but not as opaque.


----------

